# Eyes



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

No, it's certainly not normal. Poor puppy! _Get on the phone to the vet right away. _


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Oh my gosh...poor little puppy. I really hope she feels better soon. Please keep us updated!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Princess - Here is a link that may be of help to you:

http://www.gopetsamerica.com/dog-health/eye-problems.aspx

Hope your pup is doing better soon!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

If your regular Vet is not helping-I'd be going to an opthamologist with the puppy. I'm sure is so hard knowing the puppy in uncomfortable. I hope she feels better real soon.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh, that is so sad. She has such a smile on her face in your avatar. I wonder if it could be something as simple as an allergy?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

No, that is not normal at all! I don't fool around with the eyes-they are so delicate. Did the vet say what he/she thought was wrong?

At a minimum, I would call the vet right away and tell him the medicine is not helping. It may be as simple as a different medicine, or it may require a trip to a veterinary opthamalogist.

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks everyone!! I took her back tonight and 2 vets looked at her... they both agreed she has "Puppy Strangles":

Puppy strangles (Juvenile cellulitis) is a misnamed disease suggesting respiratory difficulty. The term cellulitis more appropriately describes the condition. Pups begin to have noticeable skin trouble at about five weeks of age. One or more pups in a litter may be affected. What the veterinarian sees at examination is usually a well fed, otherwise healthy pup that has massively enlarged lymph nodes, swelling of the skin and often wet oozing sores. Marked swelling is usually most pronounced around the head and neck and the ears (pinnas) are thickened, scabs form and a thin fluid seeps from the pathologic tissues. In some cases the skin will crack open the swelling is so severe. The lymph nodes under the jaw (submandibular lymph nodes) become extremely swollen and painful and may actually drain to the skin surface.

So we have her on Prednisone, clavamox and BNP (eye drops). I am worried about the steroid but she's been ok so far. Dogs tend to have strange reactions to steroids. 

This set me back another 150... but when I see her look at me its all worth it!!!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*More about strangles!*

And more info in case you want to learn more...

Section: Overview

Puppy strangles is a disorder that affects pups less than four months of age and is not completely understood. Several names have been used. They include juvenile pyoderma, juvenile cellulitis and lymphadenitis and puppy strangles.

The disorder is a pustular and crusting dermatitis or skin inflammation that occurs in puppies less than three to four months of age. Pustules are usually present on the muzzle, inside the ear and on the lip margins. Swelling of the muzzle may be severe. The wounds begin draining after a few days and are replaced by scabs. Many dogs also develop swollen lymph nodes. 

Puppies feel depressed and may have a fever and joint pain. This condition is not a bacterial infection but more a type of hypersensitivity or immune dysfunction. It does not respond to antibiotic therapy alone. A good response is usually seen with antibiotics and high doses of steroids. 

A familial history exists and golden retrievers and dachshunds seem to be predisposed. 

It is important to rule out other diseases that may appear similar to puppy strangles so the puppy receives proper treatment. The main disease to rule out is demodicosis. This type of mange can occur in young animals causing lesions of their face and high doses of steroids would be highly contraindicated.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-you have been doing your research! It is great to finally have a good diagnosis. She should start to feel better soon.

Sometimes I think there is more than one reason they have "gold" in their name!

Linda
Tahnee Golden Retrievers


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I am so happy you were able to get her in again and examined. When it comes to pets for my husband and I, we love them as much as kids seeing we dont have any. I remember about 6 months ago our cat had a UTI. He was on 1 pill for 2 months didnt work so we switched him to a second pill for another month and that finally worked..that cost us a few hundred dollars but I also agree it was well worth it and I would spend / do anything for any of our pets.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I've never heard of that condition--it sounds awful! I'm so glad you got a diagnosis and I hope puppy feels better soon. Give her a hug from us


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

I am glad your pup is on the mend!

Yes they do have GOLD and RETRIEVE in their names but they only seem to know how to GIVE it to the vet or pet shop... LOL!!!

On a different note if this is a rare disease, isn't it covered by your pet insurance?


----------

